# Overstockepoxy.com



## Brandy (Aug 18, 2022)

I got an email that appears to have come from Alumilite with a link to overstockepoxy.com and a sale for 75% off Alumilite PolyColor resin powder. Has anyone ever ordered from this company? I just wonder if it's really associated with Alumilite?


----------



## MRDucks2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Nope, but I got the same email today, too.


----------



## penicillin (Aug 20, 2022)

My best guess is yes. Alumilite and Overstock Epoxy appear to be brands owned by Polytek corporation. See:

https://overstockepoxy.com/pages/terms-conditions

Scroll down to "Terms of Use" and you will find a list of brands owned by Polytek, including both Alumilite and Overstock Epoxy.

They have not updated the brand names list on the Alumilite and Polytek websites to include Overstock Epoxy yet, but you can confirm that Alumilite is owned by Polytek here:

https://www.alumilite.com/terms-conditions/
https://polytek.com/terms-conditions-sale

I note that Overstock Epoxy seems to carry only Polytek brand products.


----------



## Brandy (Aug 20, 2022)

Thanks! I couldn't find that info but didn't realize I should look under terms and conditions. Good to know, I got some of the PolyColor resin powder and figured if it wasn't the real thing it would just be a lesson learned.


----------



## penicillin (Aug 21, 2022)

Well, most people would not bother to look at or read the terms and conditions. They turned up from web searches where I tried to find associations between the companies.


----------

